# Sugar Face tug of war



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is so cute! And funny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun watching them standing their ground with their tails wagging.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tooo cute, love our sugar faces


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Hilarious, I LOVE the crickets chirping....LOL


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a standoff!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So cute! You can definitely hear the crickets! lol


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is hilarious! Love the wagging tails.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I was chuckling watching the stand-off.. That was a VERY fun video


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Love this! Maybe they are just waiting for the other to make the first move


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So funny!! They might get wore out wagging their tails!!


----------

